# Back



## mdghamon (Jun 25, 2012)

First day back since getting into a really bad car wreck. Lady decided to run a red light and t-boned my car. Still don't have full use of my left arm but at least it works somewhat. Now back to work. Mikw


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 25, 2012)

Good luck to you! Get well soon. Sorry about your experience.


----------



## Smack (Jun 25, 2012)

Some people's kids huh...makes you want to do bad things to the parents :twisted: Get well.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome back. Glad you made it.

Harold


----------



## mdghamon (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you all. I appreciate this forum and have missed a great deal of information and the friendship so evident by the member. It will still be several weeks before I am back in the lab full time and I can't wait. Always have been a stubborn SOB, but thats what makes life fun :mrgreen:


----------

